# Capita Mercury or Jones Mountain Twin or...



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Both are gonna do what you want and do it well. MtTwin will be vaguely better in deep snow and the Mercury vaguely better switch. 

My two personal favorites in this vein are the Rome National and Arbor Coda Camber.


----------



## Samazing (Feb 1, 2019)

Did you end up making a call? I've ridden both the Capita Mercury (owned one actually) and recently the Jones MT, and I have to say the biggest difference is the base, with the Mercury being a blisteringly fast sintered base and the Jones being a more typical, lower-maintenance extruded base.

I like them both, but if you already have the freeride thing sorted with the Flagship, my choice would be to go with the more playful JMT. The Mercury is still a phenomenally fun board, but it's biggest selling point for me is its wild speed; you don't push it, it pushes you. The Jones is a lot more relaxed, while still delivering a lot of fun when you want it to.

As a side note, I also have to add my voice to the growing number of people who feel like their Capita boards have broken waaaay too soon. My Mercury was dead wood within about 20-30 days of riding, with the torsional flex absolutely shot. Will be contacting Capita to see what they can do.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm happy with my Mercury, but haven't ridden the JMT. You probably can't go wrong with either. 



Samazing said:


> The Mercury is still a phenomenally fun board, but it's biggest selling point for me is its wild speed; you don't push it, it pushes you.


I have a quite a few boards, all but 1 are sintered and you're right. This base is fast. I have owned them all new, kept them all well maintained, and the Mercury blows them away. I really noticed it on low angle terrain, the board picks up speed quickly. Obviously on the steeper stuff the other boards do well and are about even, but that low level stuff, this board rips.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Samazing said:


> Did you end up making a call? I've ridden both the Capita Mercury (owned one actually) and recently the Jones MT, and I have to say the biggest difference is the base, with the Mercury being a blisteringly fast sintered base and the Jones being a more typical, lower-maintenance extruded base..


The MT has a sintered base as well.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you want magnetraction or not? I'd pretty much let that make my decision.


----------



## Samazing (Feb 1, 2019)

LeDe said:


> The MT has a sintered base as well.


Huh, I just demo'd the MT all day yesterday and it looked and felt like every other extruded base I've been on. Guess I should have actually looked it up.

Either way, the comparison of the bases still stands. The Mercury is much faster.


----------



## Samazing (Feb 1, 2019)

linvillegorge said:


> Do you want magnetraction or not? I'd pretty much let that make my decision.


The Mercury also has a mild version of Capita's Magnetraction equivalent (Death Grip?). I'd rate the ice hold of both about the same - nothing to write home about. If you're on ice a lot, neither of these boards would be a good choice, IMO.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Death Grip rides nothing like MTX.


----------



## JW1 (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm looking at the Mercury vs MT also. Haven't quite decided. Rode the MT, loved it, but really want to give the Mercury a go.

I guess the deciding factor is which is available at the right price in the right size that can ship where I am with the least fuss. Seeing as both are sold out just about everywhere that'll ship to me, I guess I'll have to wait it out.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Simka13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently riding 2017 Jones Flagship and I love it, but sometimes conditions are not optimal for Flagship and I would like to add another board to compliment it. I'm looking for similar RCR profile, something that can still go fast, hit a couple of jumps (natural and park), some switch, and be able to ride through the end of the day snow and moguls with less effort than the flagship. Both Mercury and JMT seem like they can do what I'm looking for, but I would like to get some advice from people that have ridden both and also familiar with flagship ride.
> My profile: I ride 35+ days a year both east and west coast of NA, with at least one trip to Europe. I've been riding for a while (I'm 45 now), 5'10, 175lbs, 10 boot.
> ...


Have a look at the Jones Explorer. I've ridden the Flagship, MT, Mercury and Explorer and would say if you like the Flagship and just want a bit more forgiveness, the Explorer would be a great choice. My second choice from the boards that you've mentioned would be the MT, and third the Mercury. The Mercury is more aggressive than the MT, IMO, and it sounds like you're looking for something a bit further distanced from the aggressiveness of the Flagship. To me the MT is all-mountain freestyle whereas the Mercury is aggressive all-mountain/freeride-leaning.


----------



## Giddyhitch (Nov 10, 2018)

Jeremy has a video where he lines up the Flagship, Explorer, Mountain Twin, and Aviator left to right and basically says that left is free ride and right is freestyle. Explorer and Mountain Twin being pretty similar and the choice being whether you want more free ride or freestyle flavor.


----------

